# Sigs



## horseUSA (Mar 22, 2005)

Brunner here is yours from album, I fixed the code for you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Do we not already have a thread for this purpose?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 22, 2005)

just making it more obvious, I will move that thread


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Can't decide....which one?

Source: These are all photos that I have taken myself, now available for public use under the fair use policy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)

the yak......


----------



## Crazy (Mar 24, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the yak......



Just what I was thinking

Minus the dots, anyway


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 24, 2005)

Jak-3.

Without a doubt.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

I like the Yak too, but the first Bearcat pic is also nice.

The Yak, in my opinion.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 25, 2005)

3 votes Yak, guess that is the one. Thanks guys, I will change it this evening. 8)


----------

